# Maine-Marines Explains Why to have Silver/Gold



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SHTF...money is collapsed, the dollar is gone.... Skip ahead 6 months/1 year/ 2 years or once things have settled down.

You find yourself in need of a several pounds of nails. 
Joe the next town over looted the lowes right after SHTF and he has the market cornered on nails (and Snickers).
Joe needs some fencing for his chickens
you do not have fencing
Alex who lives in another town has a ton of chicken fencing
Alex needs wheat
You do not have wheat
Cindy, who lives in another town has a bunch of wheat
Cindy needs a belt for her windy mill
You do not have a belt

I could go on with this forever...but my point here is this....TRADE between people(s) has always included a PLACE HOLDER..a thing of value which can easily be exchanged for another item.... If not - you would have to spend too much time trying to track down wheat, nails, wire etc.

remember if the other person does not need anything you want you have to make a trade that is very very very attractive to the other person...think about it..somebody needs nails..you have nails... you do not need wheat but that is all he has..how much wheat would you want for nails...yes you could trade it to somebody else..IF you find somebody that wants wheat... 

So - you can choose to have a little around in case - or be prepared to put together...

See silver and gold HOLD the place of or value of X..what X is depends on the traders but gold and silver have always found a level and they will again. 

Booze - its a good idea to have some but I am not sure I would trust they guy that would trade you food or ammo for it
Coffee - limited life span
Tobacco - again who would trade food, medicine, ammo for it. (shtf we will see a lot fewer smokers)

Just my 2 grams of silver worth


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

So MM, do you suggest buying something like silver dimes, which will be a small enough denomination to be actually practical?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> So MM, do you suggest buying something like silver dimes, which will be a small enough denomination to be actually practical?


I can only tell you what I did. I use to have silver bullion in different weights. Now all I have is junk silver dimes, quarters, halves, dollars. (I went halves on buying a complete 1932 -1998 silver quarter set)

And I bought some of the canadian $20 silver coins. the were $20 so hard to lose to that deal

so yes..FOR ME - I like US silver coins


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

In 2010 I thought I was going to live without wages ever again. Frivolous wants were a thing of the past. One would likely consider a 1970s Walther PPK in 22 LR a frivolous want when there are other capable 22's in the arsenal. In 2011 situation was the same but George Soro's spiked the silver market to nearly $50 an ounce. 14 ounces of silver bought for about $5.25 each including sales tax and I had my frivolous want....of course I bought those in the 80s but as I recall I couldn't buy a PPK 22 in 1987 for $74 buck....I just had to wait 23 years.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Ripon said:


> In 2010 I thought I was going to live without wages ever again. Frivolous wants were a thing of the past. One would likely consider a 1970s Walther PPK in 22 LR a frivolous want when there are other capable 22's in the arsenal. In 2011 situation was the same but George Soro's spiked the silver market to nearly $50 an ounce. 14 ounces of silver bought for about $5.25 each including sales tax and I had my frivolous want....of course I bought those in the 80s but as I recall I couldn't buy a PPK 22 in 1987 for $74 buck....I just had to wait 23 years.


Some say Soros caused the silver collapse now you say he spiked it. I got no doubt he messed with it. He messes with everything else. I'm interested why you think he caused the spike.

Some day I need to read a creditable biography about him. It is not likely to be written until he is dead.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

PS if you want to hurry the biography along...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> Some say Soros caused the silver collapse now you say he spiked it. I got no doubt he messed with it. He messes with everything else. I'm interested why you think he caused the spike.
> 
> Some day I need to read a creditable biography about him. It is not likely to be written until he is dead.


Sorry Palmetto, neither you nor I will live long enough to read a "credible" biography on him. He is an evil man that is tied so tightly to the political class that an honest biography of him will not be written for at least 100 years.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Pheniox17 agrees with maine-marine, only addition its not a bad idea to have some low weight silver and gold bars, for personal shtf moments (you know like a housefire, car theft etc) it will survive, and when spend the effort finding it, you don't rush to sell it unless its really needed... 

So no matter what side of the fence, having some for "just in case" is not a bad idea, a liquid asset, that can be quickly sold, with no emotional attachment (so forget your wife's wedding ring) is a smart investment (and at the end of the day can always be passed down to your children, grand children etc, where those few tonnes if food will one day expire)


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I can't price Soro's spiked it in 2011. I do recall as it hit 49 and fell back to 41 rather quickly there was a report he sold his holdings in the mid 40's. Funny I sold 33 ounce at 42 and the buyer was really happy as if neared 50. After it fell back I didn't hear from him again. 

Silver has a history of being manipulated with futures contracts. I'd suspect China or Russia will be next to play.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

I thnk bartering itself will be a long way down the line post SHTF, and trading with gold/silver a lot further than that, I just cannot see me accepting gold/silver at any point post SHTF, but maybe my circumstances may be different to most?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

big paul said:


> I thnk bartering itself will be a long way down the line post SHTF, and trading with gold/silver a lot further than that, I just cannot see me accepting gold/silver at any point post SHTF, but maybe my circumstances may be different to most?


Once you start producing food, or if you start trading your skills, your outlook on it may change....

But in all levels, from today, to the future, shtf comes in many shapes and sizes, those metals are a nice to have item, your right you don't need it to survive, but come the day when it happens that "sliver of silver, or that little gold bar" you decided to buy "cause you could" may just cover your ass if something bad happens 10 years from now in your life...

I doubt anyone will say sell all your preps and only have silver and gold, but most would agree, having a little there is worth having and will always have some value and will outlast you...

Its not at the top of my list, but its on the list...


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

sorry, I just don't get it, if I haven't needed gold/silver in the last 66 years why should I need it post SHTF? my needs are more basic than that.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

big paul said:


> sorry, I just don't get it, if I haven't needed gold/silver in the last 66 years why should I need it post SHTF? my needs are more basic than that.


Its just acts as a back up to back ups, and in the past 66 years I bet you have fallin on hard times, where that little bit of gold may have eased the pain... Just saying


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I have some silver and gold. My 68 years have taught me to cover as many bases as possible. It doesn't hurt to try toanticipate future problems. To paraphrase Proverbs: the wise man sees problems and take refuge, but the simple keep going and suffer for it.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

and in a post SHTF world how on earth do you fix the price of gold/silver or is it just what someone is willing to pay? I think i'll stick to bartering lighters and flashlights and other stuff. not that I intend to have too much to do with other people after The Collapse.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Arklatex agrees with Maine - Marine and Pheniox. People have always needed a universally accepted currency and silver meets all the necessary requirements. I could spend my silver eagles or pre 64 us coins anywhere in the world.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

yes I expect you can NOW, but who fixes the price of gold/silver in a post SHTF wasteland?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

big paul said:


> yes I expect you can NOW, but who fixes the price of gold/silver in a post SHTF wasteland?


The person your are trying to trade with, its
value after doomsday is in the one that needs it...

But doomsday is only one element of prepping (and also the most fun) but there are other events that we all prep for (well I hope so...) That are more a local/personal level...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Gold and silver is only "worth" what someone will pay you for it. Right now there is a market with generally accepted prices. If the economy collapses, maybe that Morgan silver dollar you have will only buy one can of beans, from someone who stocked up on beans.
I inherited quite a bit of US silver coins. I still have some, but the bulk I sold when the market was high. All pure profit.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

I intend to keep things simple this side of the "pond", if I have to bug out I'd rather carry some extra food or some seeds than lug around a sack of gold coins. I'm going for the low "technology" approach post SHTF, more primitive than modern.


----------



## jnichols2 (Mar 24, 2013)

Food, water, weapons, ammo, fuel, medicine...............................

Edit to add TOILET PAPER


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Gold and silver is only "worth" what someone will pay you for it. Right now there is a market with generally accepted prices. If the economy collapses, maybe that Morgan silver dollar you have will only buy one can of beans, from someone who stocked up on beans.
> I inherited quite a bit of US silver coins. I still have some, but the bulk I sold when the market was high. All pure profit.


I have never found a good reason for selling US silver coins or any other silver. I suppose that is why I am pro-401k and roll over self directed IRAs. So my question to you is what did you do with your profits?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

big paul said:


> sorry, I just don't get it, if I haven't needed gold/silver in the last 66 years why should I need it post SHTF? my needs are more basic than that.


Sorry to tell you this BUT you did use a gold based currency up until August 15, 1971....That is when President Richard Nixon announced that the United States would no longer convert dollars to gold at a fixed value


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> I have never found a good reason for selling US silver coins or any other silver. I suppose that is why I am pro-401k and roll over self directed IRAs. So my question to you is what did you do with your profits?


I used those profits wisely, as we do with every penny we earn. By living frugally, making do and doing without:
We have no credit cards. If we can't pay cash, we don't buy it.
The farm mortgage has been paid off.
All 4 of our vehicles are paid for.
We owe no loans of any type.
The part of the medical bills that insurance wouldn't pay that we racked up in 2009 and 2010, for two total knee replacements, one badly injured rotator cuff, and one detached retina, are paid - about $30,000.

No, we do not have much "retirement savings". But we are debt free.
And I have a 401K, plus a pension, plus Social Security, and a pending VA disability claim for a service-connected disability. And still work full time.

So, to borrow your phrase - My question to you is, are you debt free?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> So, to borrow your phrase - My question to you is, are you debt free?


Yes. It's only good prepping.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

For you folks that do not GET IT...

Make sure you stock a ton of extra things that you can trade and PRAY that the person that has the things you need will need what you have.

I would be willing to bet that the folks that are out trading (The merchant class) will A- Be heavily Armed and B. Accept gold and silver
And they are not going to wanting to return home with a truck load of chicken eggs and wheat.

Everybody and his brother has seen the buy and sell silver/gold ads on tv...everybody knows they have value.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

We are all different and we all have different ideas in a world of chaos and no real monetary system. It may have no value to you, but look at someone else's circumstances. I'll explain some of mine.

I'm fortunate to own farm land,be able to produce both food and bio diesel in quantities well beyond my needs. That has value I'm pretty sure but it also creates some problems. First his to sell it, second where to sell it, and last how to protect it from creation to the sale? I'm a married man but my wife and I can't do that alone. We need people, and I can pay those people with shelter, food and protection as long as they are part of the protection themselves. How long do you suspect a man will be willing to put his life on the line for my assets for just the basics? I don't think long. I think he will eventually want more, and what more could I give him if I've already covered his basics? I'm thinking good and silver are credible payments to a deserving man / family that enables me to prosper.

Thinking beyond that let's say I can produce 1500 gallons of diesel each month beyond my needs. My food, shelter, and protection are in place so what can people give me for that? I have everything I need but they need the diesel. What are we going to exchange? If I must provide for the families that help me bring that to market I need something of value to pay them with right? I'm not interested in UN money, euros or yuans.



big paul said:


> sorry, I just don't get it, if I haven't needed gold/silver in the last 66 years why should I need it post SHTF? my needs are more basic than that.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

While I do believe silver and small fractional gold will have its merits for bartering I plan on using salt.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The person that will take silver or gold in a trade transaction will have to have an excess of everything he or she needs to go on living. If someone wants a fence and has nails they will likely trade labor and not gold or silver. 

Gold and silver will be good to have when the world returns to normal but will hold little value to individuals with the need to survive. If someone came to me needing a pulley for their food processer and offered to pay with gold what would I set the value of the pulley at in terms of silver or gold? How much food would an ounce of gold be worth if you had a minor surplus?


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I guess if someone came to me and offered me gold or silver for something I had and they needed I would trade, Then melt it down , make into bullets and send it to my enemies on piece at a time.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Gold and silver will be good to have when the world returns to normal but will hold little value to individuals with the need to survive. If someone came to me needing a pulley for their food processer and offered to pay with gold what would I set the value of the pulley at in terms of silver or gold? How much food would an ounce of gold be worth if you had a minor surplus?


My thoughts also. You can not eat gold. 
And while a 1963 quarter may be worth $10, maybe $12 for the silver content, when you offer it to Billy Bob Smith for some food, all he is going to see is a 25 cent piece. "Y'all need to give me more than that for this here can of beans."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I used those profits wisely, as we do with every penny we earn. By living frugally, making do and doing without:
> We have no credit cards. If we can't pay cash, we don't buy it.
> The farm mortgage has been paid off.
> All 4 of our vehicles are paid for.
> ...


I like the way you think RPD. 
I know many people who retire with huge debt, many of them with mortgages, car loans, grandchuldren student loans. They borrow money to take vacations and buy more stuff and end up paying for it with their 401(k)'s and grumble about not having "disposable income". 
The borrower is slave to the lender. Look it up.
I (probably like you RPD) enjoy my money. I use it for things that I want and need. I have no regrets and other than a small line of credit that I use, I am slave to no one. (Mrs Slippy maybe, but that's another thread!)


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

The questions about what the value of gold/silver could also be applied to barter items. How much salt or liquor do I pay for a can of beans? I'm not bashing barter items here, I keep some myself. But if SHTF never happens you will still have a good investment that doesn't expire and holds its value. If you go overboard with barter items, especially things that are edible, and SHTF never happens in your lifetime you have wasted money.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

PaulS said:


> The person that will take silver or gold in a trade transaction will have to have an excess of SOMETHING.
> 
> If someone wants a fence and has nails they will likely have to find somebody that needs labor.
> 
> Gold and silver will be good to have.


There , I fixed it for you,,

how do you determine how much 1 hour of labor is worth. It is what you both agree upon..same as silver, gold, .22 ammo, or a can of beans...
SHTF - what will a can of beans be worth, how much labor or wheat or rice
Why do you think that the person with NAILS will need labor


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> The questions about what the value of gold/silver could also be applied to barter items. How much salt or liquor do I pay for a can of beans? I'm not bashing barter items here, I keep some myself. But if SHTF never happens you will still have a good investment that doesn't expire and holds its value. If you go overboard with barter items, especially things that are edible, and SHTF never happens in your lifetime you have wasted money.


Yes, Yes, Yes.........


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

And again can't eat it or shoot it. It may be attractive for barters to gold mongers, but it will be worthless in WROL or teo whatever, except to those few. I neither want it or need it


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I like the way you think RPD.
> I know many people who retire with huge debt, many of them with mortgages, car loans, grandchuldren student loans. They borrow money to take vacations and buy more stuff and end up paying for it with their 401(k)'s and grumble about not having "disposable income".
> The borrower is slave to the lender. Look it up.
> I (probably like you RPD) enjoy my money. I use it for things that I want and need. I have no regrets and other than a small line of credit that I use, I am slave to no one. (Mrs Slippy maybe, but that's another thread!)


I am past my SS "regular retirement age" but continue to work full time, at the same job I have had since 1998. And will work full time for one more year, in order to (a) get a new roof put on the house, and (b) get a used small travel trailer to pull behind my truck and see some of this country I fought for.
And after next year I plan on working part time, maybe three days a week.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I think some fail to see the whole picture when it comes to prepping. Gold and silver will not work for all scenarios just like any other prep won't work for all scenarios but it has its place. While this country may suffer an economic collapse or SHTF scenario it does not mean it will happen every where else or that they will not recover or maintain some kind of civilized society in other parts of the world. I'm pretty sure that they will still accept gold or silver as payment for food or rent in a civilized area. Look at all the other countries that have suffered economic collapse, sure a loaf of bread might have cost $100 but it wasnt complete SHTF for them, the government was still in place. If they had some gold or silver they could have fled the country and gone somewhere else where that gold and silver could have been sold for some currency that still had value. They could use this to survive somewhere else where the living conditions are better. Try fleeing the country with 1000 lighters, 100 pounds of salt or 10,000 bullets, you won't get very far and you're definately not getting past any checkpoints or borders. It's alot easier to carry a couple of pounds of silver or gold and you have a better chance of concealing it within your group.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, the topic of precious metals seems to confuse the snot out of many people. 
Some believe that, for the first time since history, precious metals will become without value and that they are not a store of wealth, while at the same time some of these people will assert the danger of possessing these items as they will only cause others to kill you in order to take them. By that logic, so will your stash of food, weapons and ammo.

Others, while poo-pooing the metals, attempt to suggest we should prepare to use items that have a shelf life in lieu of the metals that do not have such a problem. These same items that are suggested to be used as a store of wealth are items that are expended or consumed, such as ammunition and food. That is confusing stocking up on consumables with storing of wealth.

To me, this is akin to asserting the best tool for removing a phillips head screw is the trusty old sledgehammer. While hammers and screwdrivers are both handy tools to have, both are for particular jobs. This being the case, it makes no sense to argue which is the better tool or that one tool is senseless to have at all.

Don't want precious metals because you can't eat it? You'd better not have a car, then. A horse is better suited, as you can either use it for transportation or a BBQ.

Going to store your wealth in the form of federal reserve notes in banking institutions? I can understand; I have some there, too. I do so, however, with the understanding that Russia and China are working to destroy the petrodollar and that I am no longer viewed as a customer of the banking system bat as some dolt who is goofy enough to give unsecured loans to a bunch of thieves.

Should everyone have ammo boxes filled with American Eagles and other forms of precious metals? OF course not! If you are not prepared to _survive_ in times of trouble, how can you worry about thriving during or after those times have passed? First things, first.

Even before storing wealth, I would think it would be brilliant for the well rounded prepper to spend his federal reserve notes learning about and honing a talent that would make him an entrepreneur, were events cause us to take a couple hundreds years' worth of steps backward; don't you? Rather than stocking up on items with which to barter, knowing how to fabricate items would be a swell thing. As an entrepreneur, which would you rather have in your vault; silver coins, or forty rams, sixty calves and one hundred chickens? :lol:

Things need to be put into perspective.

Of course, none of this matters if we are on the brink of the one world government, one world monetary system, one world tribulation. That would be a horse of another jack, Jack!

Anyway, my three typing fingers hurt. I'll stop, now. :-D


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

PM's will be useful in the world of our grandchildren and great grandchildren, but will be useless in an immediate post SHTF situation where all people want to do is stay alive and for that you need FOOD.


----------

